# Traveling app



## leebot (Jul 3, 2013)

While having a discussion about visiting other lodges last night I mentioned how cumbersome it is to find lodges in a different city. Another brother suggested I post the request here as there are quite a few good programmers who would like to take on the challenge. 

What I would like is an app that shows local lodges on a map based upon the day they meet. Something were the user could define the search radius and the day with the default day being today. I think that this would help encourage visitation by making it easier to know the lodges in the area and when they meet. It could even show practice nights versus meeting nights for those who would like to help give or receive instruction.


----------



## crono782 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hmm, shouldn't be too hard. rather than publishing a full blown app, just write a web app that behaves like a mobile app. It shouldn't be terribly difficult to extrapolate street addresses and launch whatever local map program is on the device showing the location. Meeting hours might be harder to come by. some GLs post this in a central repository, some dont. The biggest hurdle is getting a list of all lodges in a raw data format. Some GLs might make this available in a data export and some might just have it in printed format. GLoTX does have the list of constituent lodges so you could get an entire list of recognized loges, but again having to manually enter all that into a database from printed material is just not feasible.

Good source data will be your biggest issue, which stinks because that is really the whole purpose of the app.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 3, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Good source data will be your biggest issue, which stinks because that is really the whole purpose of the app.



Some GL web sites have lodge locators some don't even have contact data for their own grand offices.  It's a great idea to try talking them into it.

There's an application named MORI that is used by a few dozen GLs in the US.  It's the biggest cross-jurisdiction application I know of.  It's not exactly popular with secretaries tasked with using it.

Another fun challenge - How to tell what lodges are regular and recognized.  The application would have to know your jurisdiction to even be able to begin the tree walking algorithm.  It would be very irritating to use such an application and when you register your membership it tells you you're clandestine.  Especially if a bit of asking around revealed the application's claim was accurate.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jul 3, 2013)

There's an iPhone app called "Masonic Traveler" which lists and locates lodges, their contact info, and stated meeting nights, and calls the map function to help you navigate to the lodge.  I've used it for a little over a year with good results, but it suddenly stopped working around the middle of May. It accesses an on-line data base, which the app can't find any more. Not sure is the app is still supported or not...


----------



## Lucky7812 (Jul 4, 2013)

Pscyclepath said:


> There's an iPhone app called "Masonic Traveler" which lists and locates lodges, their contact info, and stated meeting nights, and calls the map function to help you navigate to the lodge.  I've used it for a little over a year with good results, but it suddenly stopped working around the middle of May. It accesses an on-line data base, which the app can't find any more. Not sure is the app is still supported or not...



I have the same issue with the app too bad, I liked using it.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jul 4, 2013)

Lucky7812 said:


> I have the same issue with the app too bad, I liked using it.



Looks like they lost or failed to renew their domain name for the web site.  It's a wonderful app, but woefully unsupported, it seems.


----------



## Txmason (Jul 4, 2013)

Any chance you brothers would want to develop our own app together? We could do one just for Texas and expand as we go. I know nothing about app development I would leave that to Bro. Blake but I'm really go in the research department. And we all have sources to pull from. What do y'all think?

Bro. Jerry Johnston 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tbcrisler (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks like a few posts have been hacked!!!!!!!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jul 5, 2013)

There is a new app called "Travel light" I know you can find it in the itunes store.  I'm not sure about Android.  It was created by appswecode. Most of the lodges that are listed are on the east coast.  You can add your own lodge to their list.  I have added mine.


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Jul 5, 2013)

I can help with the development and have a feature to get location. I want to do it for South African lodges too. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 9, 2013)

Pscyclepath said:


> There's an iPhone app called "Masonic Traveler" which lists and locates lodges, their contact info, and stated meeting nights, and calls the map function to help you navigate to the lodge.  I've used it for a little over a year with good results, but it suddenly stopped working around the middle of May. It accesses an on-line data base, which the app can't find any more. Not sure is the app is still supported or not...



That app had such great potential but it seems that future development has ceased. Don't waste your money.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 9, 2013)

Lowcarbjc said:


> I can help with the development and have a feature to get location. I want to do it for South African lodges too.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



I know I'm hijacking the original post, but I have a story about a South African Brother. 

In 2008 I had an opportunity to visit Israel. On one excursion, I was with a family from South Africa and after a few minutes riding in the van, the Father looked at my ring and proceeded to "test" me. After a short time we recognized each other as Brothers and proceeded to have a great discussion about the Craft. It's amazing how you can find a Brother no matter where you are.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jul 9, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> That app had such great potential but it seems that future development has ceased. Don't waste your money.



I think we are talking about two different apps. 

The one I am talking about is fairly new and it is free. 

The new Travel light app is still in development. I just added my lodge to it the other day. 

The old one for $7.99 was a waste. I think they may have potential but their price point was too high. I don't think they had enough downloads at that price to bother further development. 

The problem right now with the Travel light app (the new free one) is they have only added lodges in the DC, Virginia and Maryland area they are asking users to submit the rest. It will never be a complete list of lodges. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Jul 10, 2013)

Bro. Bill,

I can't find the app on iTunes. Can you link to it?

Jerry


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jul 11, 2013)

Txmason said:


> Bro. Bill,
> 
> I can't find the app on iTunes. Can you link to it?
> 
> ...



Jerry

I had the name wrong. Go to iTunes and search "VA Masons" and you will find it


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Jul 12, 2013)

Bill,

I found it. Too bad Texas doesn't have it's own app. Jerry


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

